# Samba 44 Login Issue



## Itproman (Apr 8, 2017)

Fresh FreeBSD 11.0 install.

Installed and working with one small problem.

On Windows 10,I can click on "Blackbox",click "homes",then "richard" ,but  a Windows diagnose box comes up and it complains of "path to richard not found."On my linux laptop,it asks for my password when I try to connect and spits me back out.

I have used and modified the FreeBSD chapter 28 example:



```
[global]
workgroup = WORKGROUP
server string = Samba Server Version %v
netbios name = Blackbox
wins support = Yes
security = user
passdb backend = tdbsam

# Share home directories
[homes]
path = /usr/homes
valid users = %s
writable  = yes
browsable = yes
read only = no
guest ok = no
public = no
#create mask = 0666
#directory mask = 0755
```

I had the last 2 items included,but commented them out,thinking they may be the problem.

I created a Samba password ,like the handbook suggests.Now,I wondering if the problem is(above)that I'm using the wrong password backend?

UPDATE: I suddenly saw the mistake: /usr/home

After removing the 's',saving smb4.conf and restarting samba-server,all computers connected and navigated to my home directory.

Including:


Windows 10
Linux


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2017)

Itproman said:


> UPDATE: I suddenly saw the mistake: /usr/home
> 
> After removing the 's',saving smb4.conf and restarting samba-server,all computers connected and navigated to my home directory.


It's the little things that can haunt you 

I've done similar things, being slightly dyslectic I tend to read over things like that.


----------

